# Bendix 70 Help



## Artifex (Apr 23, 2015)

My 1976 Lil Chik has a Bendix 70 322 Mexico rear hub that seems frozen.  It back pedals, but is very. very sluggish pedaling forward.  Before I just dive in and disassemble, clean, grease and hope for the best, any advice?


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 23, 2015)

The bendix Mexico hub is pretty simple.it sounds like you have some hardened grease in there.pull it apart and degrease everything and assemble with fresh grease.i can't send the bendix hub page from my phone,but you can look it up on the web.


----------



## morton (Apr 24, 2015)

*Clean, grease, and go!*



Artifex said:


> My 1976 Lil Chik has a Bendix 70 322 Mexico rear hub that seems frozen.  It back pedals, but is very. very sluggish pedaling forward.  Before I just dive in and disassemble, clean, grease and hope for the best, any advice?




I personally prefer the Bendix over most others.  No need to _hope_ for the best because they are simple and easy to service and they work well.


----------



## Artifex (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks folks.   That's what I was hoping for.  If I run into trouble I know where to come!


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 24, 2015)

I think this diagram would be the same or very similar as the 70.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 24, 2015)

That's a fine diagram.the only difference I can think of is an earlier model hub has 2 brake shoes and later(bendix 76?) has 4 brake shoes.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 24, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> That's a fine diagram.the only difference I can think of is an earlier model hub has 2 brake shoes and later(bendix 76?) has 4 brake shoes.





The diagram might seem confusing to some but, the bendix has got to be theee most simplest hub to disassemble and reassemble out there..

And, I just recently had a sticky, dried up 76 to clean out  and it had only 2 shoes. a little dosing with my cheap can of brake cleaner, (although gas soaking or most any solvent  will do)  lube, reassemble and go. The only difference I noticed was, it looks like they used even less chrome on the arm than ever.


----------



## Artifex (Apr 25, 2015)

That is awesome!   Thanks a ton.


----------

